# Is a 4.87 rating considered good?



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

Out of 456 rides and 210 rated..


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It's solid, most new drivers dip a bit with their awkwardness and nav issues, so it's a pretty high start. Heck my rating usually hovers a few points under that as a 3.5 year vet.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's humiliating lol


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> It's humiliating lol


What is, fretting about your rating? I actually agree if that's the case. Better for a driver to ignore their rating and just drive, it's a lot less stressful that way.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

No. 5.o is goot.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I will take it i have been around 4.83-4.85 for months.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> What is, fretting about your rating? I actually agree if that's the case. Better for a driver to ignore their rating and just drive, it's a lot less stressful that way.


I have a 4.93, not like you 4.8 peasants

lol I was just kidding anyway


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah you’re probably in the top 70% not to be confused with the top 30%.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Terrible, you should quit now.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Terrible, you should quit now.


Don't you think the driver should try medication first? Like anti-depressants or benzos?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

...not if you want to get into the >4.95* drivers' forum here at UP. 

It's nice in there-- lots of smoking jackets and single malt.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The ladies are a lot more impressed with badges and comments than they are with ratings.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Sad part is hearing about the long time drivers with high ratings that get immediately deactivated after some paxhole accuse them of something. Hasn't happened to me but I would have to think sooner or later if you do this for long enough you'll get that rider wanting to get "even" for not wanting to do a drive thru stop or they remember you from a NO show fee from 3 months ago. That's hopefully were the high rating and no other complaints will get you reactivated quickly.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> Sad part is hearing about the long time drivers with high ratings that get immediately deactivated after some paxhole accuse them of something. Hasn't happened to me but I would have to think sooner or later if you do this for long enough you'll get that rider wanting to get "even" for not wanting to do a drive thru stop or they remember you from a NO show fee from 3 months ago. That's hopefully were the high rating and no other complaints will get you reactivated quickly.


This is done by Uber on purpose. They don't want experienced drivers. They want newbie drivers that do exactly what their told. They take the 15 minute away pick ups, they let fall down drunks in the car, they haul 15 year old kids from school when they're playing hooky, they give away mints and water. 
The experienced driver knows not to do those things. He knows how to maximize HIS profits, not Uber's. The veteran doesn't make Uber as much money. 
The longer someone is a driver the larger the risk. As soon as you attract the attention of someone at Uber (a complaint, a snag in the routine backgroud check) usually, the very next opportunity Uber has to deactivate - they will.


----------



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

A 6.3 rating is considered good. 

I suggest getting out, open the door, and lying down so the pax can clean their feet on your back before entering your car. 

Refuse tips. Paxes often give 10 stars for this Uber behavior.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MazMan said:


> A 6.3 rating is considered good.
> 
> I suggest getting out, open the door, and lying down so the pax can clean their feet on your back before entering your car.
> 
> Refuse tips. Paxes often give 10 stars for this Uber behavior.


Only if it's the LATE NIGHT HERO badge, all the other ones are worthless lol


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

The most important factor to rating score is knowing the area you drive in and being a good driver. Don't use GPS unless you have to, use your turn signals, keep good space between cars, do not use the brakes too harshly, etc. When people feel safe they're far less likely to rate you down unless your car is a mess, which is the second biggest factor. Third biggest factor is language, and if you can't speak english very well you will not be able to sustain a high rating working in the states.

4.87 is a well above average rating in my area. For Houston, average driver rating on uber black/SUV is 4.76. I'm not sure what it is for select/or uberX because I simply don't know.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Scott Thatcher said:


> Out of 456 rides and 210 rated..


Solid, but if you want to be above the average rating of other drivers, you should strive for 4.9 to 4.95. Just keep your car clean, confirm passenger's name and look at the GPS route ahead of time to see what turns you need to make. That way you won't have to make any last second decisions or miss a street.


----------

